# Xbox Live



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

i've recently gone Live but when i try to join a FIFA league set up by a few mates, i get the following message



> An xbox live membership limitation does not allow you to use this feature


I've got Gold membership & can't see any family settings that would be blocking it 

Any ideas ?

Cheers 
KE


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

go into your privacy settings on the xbox and make sure it says to accept "content from everyone"


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks. i'll try that when i get home


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

did that, but still a no go


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Check for open 'nat' and all that gubbins maybe on the network settings?


----------

